Ask HN: Does Gitlab's website always feel slow to you too? - mlejva
======
Jugurtha
Yes. I try to open issues and reply to comments by email with templates. I do
the most I can through command line, but I have to look at hundreds of issues
and many merge requests, prioritize them, review, etc, augment and edit issues
and comments. I have to interact somehow with the site although I try to
minimize that interaction.

But I don't know anyone who likes the interaction. Even non technical staff
were delighted when I told them they can create issues with email, and are
learning command line not to interact with the site (just pull, and look at
documents, change commit, push).

It still solves a problem, though, and I'm grateful. GitLab is really cool and
it is a company, and a product I respect a lot.

------
pedrofornaza
Yes, it happens to me also. Sometimes is just frustrating. :/

------
probinso
Nope

